# Mills: RF31 or Enco 105



## rock_breaker (Mar 15, 2017)

I have in storage an RF 31 that is newer than My Enco 105 mill/drill. The RF 31 was dismanteled  when put into storage. It was functional when I bought it at auction but I haven't ran it. My question is even though these machines are almost identical does one have an advantage over the other? The Enco is in the shop and used when needed. I put a digital scale on the "Y" axis but this could be put on the RF 31 with a new bracket. Again the question is: Does the RF31 have advantages that warrant approximately 1 week labor to make the change?
Have a good day
Ray


----------

